# Apache On Os X 10.3.9



## largs (Aug 27, 2005)

HI

I've recently installed apache2 onto my G4 but find that there is an instance of apache in the user/bin as well as my install which is in usr/local/apache2. This is causing problems with my php and mysql communicating to the apache2.


I think that this is giving me grief as the path in the shell is loading the wrong apache. I can circumvent this by going into the usr/local/apache2/bin and typing ./apachectl start but am now getting the following error

(13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down  

And of course even when I get apache2 to load, I am still unable to get the communications between pgp and mysql to occur correctly.

Any advice would be appreciated...

Regards


----------



## epooch (Aug 29, 2005)

Are you starting it as root?

try:
sudo ./apachectl start


----------



## wphowell (Aug 30, 2005)

The "could not bind to address" error message means that a web server is already running on port 80.


----------



## largs (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks

So new at unix that I missed the obveous. You were right, so long as I change into the correct directory and use sudo ./apachectl start it works. Any thoughts on how i can remove the other apache from the path?

regards

Lawrence


----------



## henrus (Sep 14, 2005)

well, usually the other apache is in "/usr/sbin/httpd", and "/usr/sbin/" is probably in your PATH environment variable.  depending on which shell you are using, you can remove this from your path, but you're probably better off just moving this file elsewhere or deleting it if you will never use the older apache.


----------

